
Intermittent fasting: live ‘fast,’ live longer? - lelf
https://medicalxpress.com/news/2019-12-intermittent-fasting-fast-longer.html
======
scotty79
Is eating everything but dinner/supper one day and just dinner/supper the
other day and so on an itermittent fasing?

~~~
tannerc
It really comes down to the time between eating vs not. Sustained periods of
fasting have different affects, most notably beginning after 4-24 hours but
most impactful (for health) between 24-72 hours or more.

Breaking the fast occasionally (ie switching between skipping breakfast or
skipping dinner) could be advantageous, as long as you’re still hitting a
reasonable length of fast.

[https://www.zerofasting.com/the-physiology-of-
fasting/](https://www.zerofasting.com/the-physiology-of-fasting/)

